# why is it....



## tonyg1 (18 Jun 2011)

every time i clean my tank my adult female cory goes around depositing eggs everywhere,i would'nt mind if there was a male to fertilise them but she just sticks them everywhere.i have just recently added some juveniles that i hope may breed at some stage... i'm not complaining but it just seems odd.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jun 2011)

Water changes and changes in water parameters (temp, pH etc.) will often induce spawning.


----------



## tonyg1 (18 Jun 2011)

It just strikes me as odd that there is no mature male capable of fertilising the eggs as all they end up as is free food for the other tank mates.


----------



## Tom (18 Jun 2011)

For Corys, I think it was rain and subsequent colder temperatures that induce spawning? Are you using cold water to top the tank up? I might be wrong!


----------



## tonyg1 (21 Jun 2011)

no i never use cold water,i use the mixer tap to get it as close to the required temp(usually around 25 degrees c),dunno what happens but i clean all the glass and after a couple of day's she seems to fatten up then she's off eggs everywhere.


----------



## ghostsword (22 Jun 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Water changes and changes in water parameters (temp, pH etc.) will often induce spawning.



Fresh water into a Cory tank will induce spawning, mine drop eggs every week, a I got 5 females and maybe 4 males.  

You can take the eggs from the glass, they are quite hard and will drop to the bottom. 


.


----------

